# MacBook Pro 13", 15", ou 17"



## Petira (20 Janvier 2010)

Avez-vous un MacBook Pro 13", 15" ou 17"?


----------



## jp.pilet (20 Janvier 2010)

LolYangccool a dit:


> Avez-vous un MacBook Pro 13", 15" ou 17"?



oui un 17" de 2008, dont je suis très content aussi bien pour le boulot que pour le loisir:rateau:


----------



## MacSedik (20 Janvier 2010)

jp.pilet a dit:


> oui un 17" de 2008, dont je suis très content aussi bien pour le boulot que pour le loisir:rateau:




Pourtant là il apparait pas dans le sondage...


----------



## Petira (20 Janvier 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Pourtant là il apparait pas dans le sondage...



et si


----------



## melaure (20 Janvier 2010)

15" (pas assez de pixels en dessous et trop volumineux au dessus).


----------



## Petira (20 Janvier 2010)

melaure a dit:


> 15" (pas assez de pixels en dessous et trop volumineux au dessus).



la luminosité ne change pas suivant la taille de l'écran.


----------



## jugnin (20 Janvier 2010)

LolYangccool a dit:


> la luminosité ne change pas suivant la taille de l'écran.



Alors là, je dis Bravo. 

Moi j'ai un 13", il me fallait un truc à faible voluminosité.


----------



## tirhum (20 Janvier 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Alors là, je dis Bravo.
> 
> Moi j'ai un 13", il me fallait un truc à faible voluminosité.


Oui, mais toi...
Tout le monde sait que tu es un pervers...


----------



## Gronounours (20 Janvier 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Alors là, je dis Bravo.
> 
> Moi j'ai un 13", il me fallait un truc à faible voluminosité.



Toi, tu parles de la constante de Gavroche, qui pondère la voluminosité de Ceylan.


----------



## Sylow (20 Janvier 2010)

17 Midlle 2009 , une merveille 


EDIT : Pourquoi ce sondage ?


----------



## Petira (20 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> 17 Midlle 2009 , une merveille
> 
> 
> EDIT : Pourquoi ce sondage ?



Pourquoi pas? c'est pour voir à combien on est dans la gamme pro ! ^^


----------



## jugnin (20 Janvier 2010)

LolYangccool a dit:


> Pourquoi pas? c'est pour voir à combien on est dans la gamme pro ! ^^



Combien on est où ? En France ? Sur Macgé ? Dans ton sujet ? Ah ouais, dans ton sujet. Je dis ça, parce que ton approche ne ma paraît pas d'une grande voluminosité.


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Janvier 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Combien on est où ? En France ? Sur Macgé ? Dans ton sujet ? Ah ouais, dans ton sujet. Je dis ça, parce que ton approche ne ma paraît pas d'une grande voluminosité.



Nombreux sont ceux qui votent en silence même si on leur demande de faire moins de bruit.


----------



## Petira (20 Janvier 2010)

C'est clair ya tout le temps un petit malin pour venir mettre le bordel ! C'est énervant à la fin...


----------



## jugnin (20 Janvier 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Nombreux sont ceux qui votent en silence même si on leur demande de faire moins de bruit.



Que signifient donc ces allusions scabreuses ? 



LolYangccool a dit:


> C'est clair ya tout le temps un petit malin pour venir mettre le bordel ! C'est énervant à la fin...



Ah nan, mais moi je demande, c'est tout.


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Janvier 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Que signifient donc ces allusions scabreuses ?



Que la question de la voluminosité est tout de même importante notamment lorsque tu travailles sur des images/photos ou autre. La taille et le poids comptent !


----------



## Darkside14 (20 Janvier 2010)

Haha, le premier Suisse qui déclare son 15"


----------



## melaure (20 Janvier 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Que la question de la voluminosité est tout de même importante notamment lorsque tu travailles sur des images/photos ou autre. La taille et le poids comptent !



La lumière ça pèse lourd c'est sur ... surtout entre un 13 et un 17    :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (20 Janvier 2010)

Si on habite super loin, genre aux Etats-Unis, on peut voter aussi?


----------



## Petira (20 Janvier 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Si on habite super loin, genre aux Etats-Unis, on peut voter aussi?



Je sais pas vu que c'est un forum français...  (mais si, vote !)


----------



## MacSedik (20 Janvier 2010)

LolYangccool a dit:


> et si



sorry!


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Janvier 2010)

melaure a dit:


> La lumière ça pèse lourd c'est sur ... surtout entre un 13 et un 17    :rateau:



Parfaitement. Jugnin parle d'allusions scabreuses mais je pense qu'il n'est pas question que nous souffrions en silence de ne pas voir les véritables questions abordées. Même s'il nous demande de faire moins de bruit.


----------



## SPIDEY (20 Janvier 2010)

je n'ai pas de macbook pro (cf. signature) mais j'ai voté 15' c'est je pense celui que je préfère entre résolution et encombrement
Je vais suivre ce poste si vous pouvez dire pourquoi vous avez pris telle ou telle taille et les avantages et inconvénients (13' portable, 17' trop grand ou pas)
Cela m'aidera à faire un choix déinitif lors de mon futur achat


----------



## WebOliver (20 Janvier 2010)

LolYangccool a dit:


> Je sais pas vu que c'est un forum français...  (mais si, vote !)



J'ai voté. Mais bon, c'est quand même très personnel comme question. :rose:


----------



## Petira (20 Janvier 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> je n'ai pas de macbook pro (cf. signature) mais j'ai voté 15' c'est je pense celui que je préfère entre résolution et encombrement
> Je vais suivre ce poste si vous pouvez dire pourquoi vous avez pris telle ou telle taille et les avantages et inconvénients (13' portable, 17' trop grand ou pas)
> Cela m'aidera à faire un choix déinitif lors de mon futur achat



Je comprend ta question mais ce n'est ici pas le but du topic, va dans la rubrique "switch et conseils d'achats".


----------



## SPIDEY (20 Janvier 2010)

oui mais ce topic me sert aussi à savoir les impressions de ceux qui ont des macbook


----------



## jugnin (20 Janvier 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> oui mais ce topic me sert aussi à savoir les impressions de ceux qui ont des macbook



Ouh, t'as le nez bouché ? Tu sens pas l'danger ?

C'est le topic à loyang, qui ne sert qu'à lolyang. Ce type à beau être un génie qui s'ignore, il est aussi très obtus. Avec lui, on reste dans les clous, ça déconne pas. Tellement obtus qu'il finira modo, j'suis sûr !


----------



## HKlsillage (21 Janvier 2010)

Pour ma part c'est un 15" et pour le moment pas de souci (cela fait seulement quinze que je l'ai)


----------



## SPIDEY (21 Janvier 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Ouh, t'as le nez bouché ? Tu sens pas l'danger ?
> 
> C'est le topic à loyang, qui ne sert qu'à lolyang. Ce type à beau être un génie qui s'ignore, il est aussi très obtus. Avec lui, on reste dans les clous, ça déconne pas. Tellement obtus qu'il finira modo, j'suis sûr !


Sorry


----------



## Petira (21 Janvier 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Ouh, t'as le nez bouché ? Tu sens pas l'danger ?
> 
> C'est le topic à loyang, qui ne sert qu'à lolyang. Ce type à beau être un génie qui s'ignore, il est aussi très obtus. Avec lui, on reste dans les clous, ça déconne pas. Tellement obtus qu'il finira modo, j'suis sûr !





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h22 ----------

*Attention à tous:*
*S'il vous plait, ne votez que si vous avez une de ces machines !
Ne faites pas comme SPIDEY qui a voté alors qu'il n'en a pas encore !
Merci*​


----------



## Gronounours (21 Janvier 2010)

J'ai un gros penisdilemme.

Il se trouve que je suis l'heureux possésseur d'un 13 et d'un 15 pouces. Je fais comment pour voter ?


En plus je viens de changer de coiffure.


----------



## Petira (21 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> J'ai un gros penisdilemme.
> 
> Il se trouve que je suis l'heureux possésseur d'un 13 et d'un 15 pouces. Je fais comment pour voter ?
> 
> ...



Tu votes 13", tu te crée un autre compte et tu vote 15" ! 

Nan je dec, on a pas le droit a avoir plusieurs compte, je sais pas...
Moi je vais faire des courses !


----------



## Gronounours (21 Janvier 2010)

LolYangccool a dit:


> Tu votes 13", tu te crée un autre compte et tu vote 15" !
> 
> Nan je dec, on a pas le droit a avoir plusieurs compte, je sais pas...
> Moi je vais faire des courses !



Et voilà, on veut participer, t'aider à faire avancer la recherche, et toi tu te barres faires des vulgaires courses.

Ah au moins aux states, on me recevait pas comme ça. Bon c'était pas en Europe, mais c'est p'tet ça qui fait que la différence est la même.



Du coup j'ai voté 17 pour faire montre de mon indignation


----------



## Petira (21 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Et voilà, on veut participer, t'aider à faire avancer la recherche, et toi tu te barres faires des vulgaires courses.
> 
> Ah au moins aux states, on me recevait pas comme ça. Bon c'était pas en Europe, mais c'est p'tet ça qui fait que la différence est la même.
> 
> ...



Tiens toi aussi tu es aller au states?

En plus il y a une option quand on créer le sondage permettant aux gens de choisir plusieurs réponses ! Je sais pas j'ai pas penser à la coché.

C'est bête t'aurai du voté 13" dans ce cas là, ça aurais fais remonter le score d'un point...

On est seul, nous les 13" ! ^^


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Janvier 2010)

je suis indigné ! 

Je crie NON à l'utilisation du système Imperial... on est France merde ! :hein:  :mouais:
Ici, on utilise le système métrique, rien d'autre   

Donc je ne répondrai pas à ton sondage puisque j'ai un MBP 381 (mm)


----------



## Gronounours (21 Janvier 2010)

LolYangccool a dit:


> Tiens toi aussi tu es aller au states?




Oui, j'étais à Detroit, chez la dame qui me logeait.


----------



## Petira (21 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Oui, j'étais à Detroit, chez la dame qui me logeait.



Moi greenwood, juste à coté d'indianapolis !

C'est cool les states, hein?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h26 ----------




LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> je suis indigné !
> 
> Je crie NON à l'utilisation du système Imperial... on est France merde ! :hein:  :mouais:
> Ici, on utilise le système métrique, rien d'autre
> ...



Viens pas foutre le bordel sur mon sondage toi ! :hein:


----------



## Gronounours (21 Janvier 2010)

LolYangccool a dit:


> Moi greenwood, juste à coté d'indianapolis !
> 
> C'est cool les states, hein?



Ouais c'est trop cool les states, j'les love. Dès que j'peux, je leave la france et pars la bas.



> Viens pas foutre le bordel sur mon sondage toi ! :hein:


J'ai remarqué que souvent ce personnage passe dans les topic pour foutre la merde.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Janvier 2010)

Moi je suis allé au Quebec... car on y parle FRANçAIS... Tabernacle !   

Bande de vermine vendu à la solde de l'Impérialisme...


----------



## Petira (21 Janvier 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Moi je suis allé au Quebec... car on y parle FRANçAIS... Tabernacle !
> 
> Bande de vermine vendu à la solde de l'Impérialisme...



Oais bien s'il continue ya un méchant modo qui va venir faire la lois.
Un bann d'1 mois ça te dit?


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Janvier 2010)

LolYangccool a dit:


> Un bann d'1 mois ça te dit?



Traduis en système métrique sinon il ne comprend pas


----------



## tirhum (21 Janvier 2010)

LolYangccool a dit:


> O*u*ais bien s'il continue y*'*a un méchant modo qui va venir faire la lois.
> Un bann d'1 mois ça te dit?


Tsss, tsss...
C'est toi qui décide ?!...


----------



## Petira (21 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Tsss, tsss...
> C'est toi qui décide ?!...



Non mais je suis amis avec patochman


----------



## tirhum (21 Janvier 2010)

LolYangccool a dit:


> Non mais je suis amis avec patochman



:rateau: :rateau:
Ami, ami sans "s"...


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Janvier 2010)

LolYangccool a dit:


> Non mais je suis amis avec patochman



Ce n'est pas si courant


----------



## carbonyle (21 Janvier 2010)

15'' anti-reflet


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Janvier 2010)

LolYangccool a dit:


> Oais bien s'il continue ya un méchant modo qui va venir faire la lois.
> Un bann d'1 mois ça te dit?



 :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:



LolYangccool a dit:


> Non mais je suis amis avec patochman



:rateau:    :love:


Bon allez, en plus d'être terrorisé à l'idée de me faire bannir, c'est finalement sans plaisir et en plus vraiment trop facile... donc, Adieu...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (21 Janvier 2010)

C'est quoi ce sondage pourri ? Il n'y a même pas de vote blanc. Bravo la démocratie ici.    

En tout cas moi je vote, le MacBook Pro c'est une grosse bouse.


----------



## Gronounours (21 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5362068 a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ce sondage pourri ? Il n'y a même pas de vote blanc. Bravo la démocratie ici.




Monsieur, il n'existe pas de macbookpro blanc. Vous confondez avec le macbook qui exsite en noir et en blanc.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (21 Janvier 2010)

Ce qui se confond ici c'est l'inutilité du sondage avec la réflexion de celui qui l'a proposé.  LOOOOOOOOOLLLLL


----------



## Petira (21 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5362068 a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas moi je vote, le MacBook Pro c'est une grosse bouse.



C'est ta mère la grosse bouse ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h25 ----------




			
				[Vezøul]Numerø41;5362084 a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui se confond ici c'est l'inutilité du sondage avec la réflexion de celui qui l'a proposé.  LOOOOOOOOOLLLLL



*Il était une fois un petit post inutile qui décida d'aller faire un tour du coté d'un sondage créer par LolYangmachintruc que personne ne retiens jamais son nom.
Ce post,  écrit par Numéro41, est aussi inutile que son posteur et ne sert absolument pas à faire avancer les chose.
Oui, nous sommes en démocratie, mais ce n'est pas une réson pour vouloir voté blanc !Le vote blanc cela veux dire que l'on souhaite se reculer de la société, que le sondage de nous interresse pas, or, si il ne vous interresse pas, ne votez pas du tout.

Alors oui, français, françaises, je vous demande d'arrêter de pourrir mes posts, ceux des autres vous faites ce que vous voulez mais les miens, vous restez sage !

Merci. *​
PS: dsl pour les fautes


----------



## Gronounours (21 Janvier 2010)

Tu as pris les petites pilules ce matin ?


----------



## Petira (21 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Tu as pris les petites pilules ce matin ?



:hein:


----------



## tirhum (21 Janvier 2010)

LolYangccool a dit:


> humhum, tu as mal lus on dirait...:hein:


Tu sais, si "on" t'embête, c'est passque ça marche à chaque fois...
C'est un peu facile, oui je sais... 
Mais si tu faisais un peu le dos rond et modérais un peu ton ardeur de geek un peu fou-fou, tu arriverais à être tranquille; comme un posteur lambda...
Fais un effort, laisse passer les "orages", tu verras...
Pour ma part, je te laisse...
(mais ne viens pas te frotter sur ma jambe, hein !...   )

P.S : et réfléchis un peu avant de poster, tu postes de ces "trucs", parfois...
On se demande si tu le fais pas exprès, tellement c'est ahurissant...


----------



## Petira (21 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu sais, si "on" t'embête, c'est passque ça marche à chaque fois...
> C'est un peu facile, oui je sais...
> Mais si tu faisais un peu le dos rond et modérais un peu ton ardeur de geek un peu fou-fou, tu arriverais à être tranquille; comme un posteur lambda...
> Fais un effort, laisse passer les "orages", tu verras...
> ...



Justement j'ai suprimer mon post pour quelque chose, il ne fallait pas le citer !


----------



## tirhum (21 Janvier 2010)

LolYangccool a dit:


> Justement j'ai suprimer mon post pour quelque chose, il ne fallait pas le citer !


Je te parle, alors écoute-moi ... 
Il ne fallait pas le poster, ça m'aurait évité de le citer...


----------



## Petira (21 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Je te parle, alors écoute-moi ...
> Il ne fallait pas le poster, ça m'aurait évité de le citer...



Oui je sais, et si tu as quelque chose à me reprocher, les mp sont la !


----------



## tirhum (21 Janvier 2010)

LolYangccool a dit:


> Oui je sais, et si tu as quelque chose à me reprocher, les mp sont la !


Boaf...
J'ai comme l'idée que ça ne servira à rien : je suis le seul à être un tant soit peu coulant avec toi et tu m'envoies sur les roses... 
Continue, alors, ne change rien... :style:


----------



## Petira (21 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Boaf...
> J'ai comme l'idée que ça ne servira à rien : je suis le seul à être un tant soit peu coulant avec toi et tu m'envoies sur les roses...
> Continue, alors, ne change rien... :style:



Mais non j'ai compris ce que tu m'as dit !


----------



## jugnin (21 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Boaf...
> J'ai comme l'idée que ça ne servira à rien : je suis le seul à être un tant soit peu coulant avec toi



Je m'insurge.


----------



## Gronounours (21 Janvier 2010)

Moi aussi 

D'ailleurs, moi il me propose d'être son ami.


----------



## Petira (21 Janvier 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Je m'insurge.



Laisse tomber jugnin, on est pas ami pour rien...

Bon aller svp, stop les hs !


----------



## Sylow (21 Janvier 2010)

Triste de voir autant de gens qui ont le QI d'une huitre...

Avec l'habitude de mon 17 je pense avoir beaucoup de mal à repasser sur du 13 ! 

Ca serait sympa de voir les gens qui ont un 13 avec un écran externe !


----------



## Petira (21 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> D'ailleurs, moi il me propose d'être son ami.



Chuuut, fallait pas le dire ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h25 ----------




Sylow a dit:


> Triste de voir autant de gens qui ont le QI d'une huitre...
> 
> Avec l'habitude de mon 17 je pense avoir beaucoup de mal à repasser sur du 13 !
> 
> Ca serait sympa de voir les gens qui ont un 13 avec un écran externe !



J'ai déja brancher mon 13" sur un 22", c'est sympa !


----------



## gKatarn (21 Janvier 2010)

LolYangccool a dit:


> C'est ta mère la grosse bouse !
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h25 ----------
> 
> ...



Mais que fait la modération ? :modo: 



LolYinCpascool, que tu n'apprécies pas l'intervention de [Vezøul]Numerø41 est une chose, mais çà ne te donne pas le droit d'insulter sa mère : c'est déjà pas facile pour elle tous les jours d'avoir un rejeton pareil


----------



## Gronounours (21 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Et le sondage, il est nul : que mettre quand on a un 13" ET un 15"




Déjà demandé. Quand on a un QI d'huitre comme toi, on prend au moins le temps de lire le topic avant de poster. 

En plus lolyanccool, c'est mon coupain :love:


----------



## gKatarn (21 Janvier 2010)

Oui, j'ai vu et j'ai effacé 

T'as de belles fréquentations comme copains  








N'empêche, c'est nul comme sondage, y a pas le futur MBP19" qui va être annoncé le 27 janvier


----------



## tirhum (21 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Ca serait sympa de voir les gens qui ont un 13 avec un écran externe !


Ouais, ça s'rait super cool !.... :love:


:style:


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Triste de voir autant de gens qui ont le QI d'une huitre...
> 
> blablabla...!



On me parle ?


----------



## gKatarn (21 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Ca serait sympa de voir les gens qui ont un 13 avec un écran externe !



Et l'écran 27" de mon iMac, çà compte ? paske çà rentre pas dans le sondage... :rose:


----------



## tirhum (21 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Et l'écran 27" de mon iMac, çà compte ? paske çà rentre pas dans le sondage... :rose:


Et si tu forces un peu ?!...


----------



## gKatarn (21 Janvier 2010)

J'aime pas me faire sonder :rose:


----------



## Petira (21 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oui, j'ai vu et j'ai effacé
> 
> *T'as de belles fréquentations comme copains  *
> 
> ...






Ça veut dire quoi ça? Ya rien d'officiel pour un MBP 19", et si il y en a un, on peut toujours refaire un autre sondage ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h06 ----------




gKatarn a dit:


> Mais que fait la modération ? :modo:
> 
> 
> 
> LolYinCpascool, que tu n'apprécies pas l'intervention de [Vezøul]Numerø41 est une chose, mais çà ne te donne pas le droit d'insulter sa mère : c'est déjà pas facile pour elle tous les jours d'avoir un rejeton pareil



C'était pour rire, t'énerve pas la grosse huitre !
Moi j'aime pas les huitres, c'est comme du vomi, beark !


----------



## gKatarn (21 Janvier 2010)

Bon, et si on faisait un sondage : _pour_ ou _contre_ le rétablissement de cdb rouges ?  :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h08 ----------




LolYangccool a dit:


> Ça veut dire quoi ça?



Ben, çà veut dire ce que çà veut dire 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h09 ----------

Bon, je dois aller faire le consensuel en réunion. Je parie 10pts disco *rouges* que ce fil sera fermé qd je reviendrai


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (21 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Mais que fait la modération ? :modo:
> 
> 
> 
> LolYinCpascool, que tu n'apprécies pas l'intervention de [Vezøul]Numerø41 est une chose, mais çà ne te donne pas le droit d'insulter sa mère : c'est déjà pas facile pour elle tous les jours d'avoir un rejeton pareil



Comment as-t-il su que ma mère était une charolaise ?    

Qui est l'infâme mouchard ? C'est soit un helvète (j'y crois pas trop), soit un ours (double agent ???), soit un vieux.    


PS: KikooLOL pour le vote blanc et sa signification réelle (qui malheureusement n'est pas prit en compte par les politiques) tu repasseras.


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Janvier 2010)

Depuis quand y'a plus de coud'boule rouge ici ?


----------



## Petira (21 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> [/COLOR]Bon, je dois aller faire le consensuel en réunion. Je parie 10pts disco *rouges* que ce fil sera fermé qd je reviendrai



C'est possible et c'est bien dommage, ya vraiment des gens qui font ch**** partout !!! :hein::hein::hein:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (21 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Bon, je dois aller faire le consensuel en réunion. Je parie 10pts disco *rouges* que ce fil sera fermé qd je reviendrai



Bravo les risques...


----------



## Petira (21 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5362264 a dit:
			
		

> Comment as-t-il su que ma mère était une charolaise ?
> 
> Qui est l'infâme mouchard ? C'est soit un helvète (j'y crois pas trop), soit un ours (double agent ???), soit un vieux.
> 
> ...



oé c'est ça, je répond plus à vos conneries !


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Janvier 2010)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Depuis quand y'a plus de coud'boule rouge ici ?



Depuis l'inflation dite du Bisounours en 2009... La crise a frappé que veux-tu...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (21 Janvier 2010)

LolYangccool a dit:


> oé c'est ça, je répond plus à vos conneries !



Je l' iNote.    

'tain c'est nul, j'ai l'impression que ce sujet m'a contaminé (déjà que j'étais bien atteint) MDRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Gronounours (21 Janvier 2010)

gKat c'est une grosse huitreeeeeuuuuuuu !!!

gKat c'est une grosse huitreeeeeuuuuuuu !!!

gKat c'est une grosse huitreeeeeuuuuuuu !!!


----------



## tirhum (21 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Petira (21 Janvier 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Depuis l'inflation dite du Bisounours en 2009... La crise a frappé que veux-tu...



tic tac, tic tac...


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Janvier 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Depuis l'inflation dite du Bisounours en 2009... La crise a frappé que veux-tu...


Oh punaise :affraid:
J'vais me recoucher :hosto:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h19 ----------

Vous me réveillez quand le vieux revient hein


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (21 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> gKat c'est une grosse huitreeeeeuuuuuuu !!!



Une huitre oui, mais vu la date de mise sur le marché, plus de risque qu'elle soit laiteuse


----------



## Petira (21 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> gKat c'est une grosse huitreeeeeuuuuuuu !!!
> 
> gKat c'est une grosse huitreeeeeuuuuuuu !!!
> 
> gKat c'est une grosse huitreeeeeuuuuuuu !!!



Lol, j'ai bien ris en voyant ça !


----------



## melaure (21 Janvier 2010)

On aura du mal à avoir une conclusion a ce sondage ...


----------



## Petira (21 Janvier 2010)

Ça c'est sur, de toute façon je savais très bien que les discutions dans les sondages partent toujours en sucette... Moi ce qui m'interresse c'est le graphique du haut...


----------



## gKatarn (21 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> gKat c'est une grosse huitreeeeeuuuuuuu !!!
> 
> gKat c'est une grosse huitreeeeeuuuuuuu !!!
> 
> gKat c'est une grosse huitreeeeeuuuuuuu !!!



C'est pas flatteur pour les huitres  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h48 ----------




LolYangccool a dit:


> Lol, j'ai bien ris en voyant ça !



C'est que tu as un QI d'huitre alors 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h48 ----------

'tin *Mackie*, qu'est-ce que tu fais... çà devrait être fermé depuis longtemps ce fil


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (21 Janvier 2010)

Pas très sympa pour les huîtres parce qu'elles quand on les taquine, intelligemment, elles ferment leur valves   

Mackie est en train d'écrire M*o*rano 200 fois sur un sujet


----------



## gKatarn (21 Janvier 2010)

Ah çà, pour l'ouverture d'huitres, faut demander à Onc' Patoch : c'est ZE specialiste : :love:


----------



## Petira (21 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ah çà, pour l'ouverture d'huitres, faut demander à Onc' Patoch : c'est ZE specialiste : :love:



Patout quand il débarque aussi, c'est tout de suite plus calme ! ^^


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Janvier 2010)

LolYangccool a dit:


> tic tac, tic tac...



Sans sucre, merci


----------



## gKatarn (21 Janvier 2010)

LolYangccool a dit:


> _Patout_



Z'êtes intimes ? :mouais:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (21 Janvier 2010)

Si KikooLol est ici, c'est qu'il a bien fallu l'introniser


----------



## Petira (21 Janvier 2010)

Patoch faut le dompter !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2010)

LolYangccool a dit:


> Patoch faut le dompter !


Plaît-il ?...   
On se met à avoir des prétentions, maintenant ?...
On rêve tout haut ?...


----------



## Petira (22 Janvier 2010)

tiens le voila !

c'est pas bien ce que tu as mis en signature patouchamaqueue !!!


----------



## gKatarn (22 Janvier 2010)

C'est pour çà que tu viens de me l'envoyer en MP ? 

T'aurais pu faire preuve de créativité au lieu de recopier bêtement le lien de Patoch'


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Janvier 2010)

Mais ce mec est une perle, quand lui donne-t-on les clés du forum ?


----------



## gKatarn (22 Janvier 2010)

Avec Macuserman en *violet* pour compléter la dream team ? mouahahahahahahaha


----------



## tirhum (22 Janvier 2010)

Et Guiguitruc comme admin...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Janvier 2010)

Je vote pour


----------



## Petira (22 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> C'est pour çà que tu viens de me l'envoyer en MP ?
> 
> T'aurais pu faire preuve de créativité au lieu de recopier bêtement le lien de Patoch'



Disons que j'avais pas envis de m'embêter pour un *** dans ton genre... :love:

Et puis un mp c'est privé, t'es pas obliger de dire aux autres en public se que je te dit en privé, hum ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5363322 a dit:
			
		

> Mais ce mec est une perle



Qu'on l'enfile.


----------



## Petira (22 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5363350 a dit:
			
		

> Je vote pour


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5363350 a dit:
			
		

> Je vote pour


Un sondage ?


----------



## Gronounours (22 Janvier 2010)

LolYangccool a dit:


> Disons que j'avais pas envis de m'embêter pour un *** dans ton genre... :love:
> 
> Et puis un mp c'est privé, t'es pas obliger de dire aux autres en public se que je te dit en privé, hum ?




Malheureusement, ici tu trouveras sans doutes beaucoups plus d'amis (et des vrais) de gKatarn, que toi.

Mais ma religion musulmo-bouddhitste m'empêche de t'en dire plus.


----------



## gKatarn (22 Janvier 2010)

LolYangccool a dit:


> Et puis un mp c'est privé, t'es pas obliger de dire aux autres en public se que je te dit en privé, hum ?



Pkoi, t'assume pas le fait de m'envoyer un lien avec le _doigt_ de la signature du Corse Ombrageux ? Fallait pas l'envoyer alors


----------



## Petira (22 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Pkoi, t'assume pas le fait de m'envoyer un lien avec le _doigt_ de la signature du Corse Ombrageux ? Fallait pas l'envoyer alors



si j'assume, et ya rien de mal a avoir fais sa... 

Mais a l'avenir ne rend pas les mp public, sinon ça sers à rien de faire un systeme de message privé !!!


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Qu'on l'enfile.



Je vote pour aussi


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Janvier 2010)

LolYangccool a dit:


> si j'assume, et ya rien de mal a avoir fais sa...
> 
> Mais a l'avenir ne rend pas les mp public, sinon ça sers à rien de faire un systeme de message privé !!!




Tourne toi un peu pour voir...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Janvier 2010)

LolYangccool a dit:


> si j'assume, et ya rien de mal a avoir fais sa...



Y a pas de mal à avoir fait sa quoi ? Allez tu peux le dire... Sa péripatéticienne


----------



## Petira (22 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5363403 a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas de mal à avoir fait sa quoi ? Allez tu peux le dire... Sa péripatéticienne



Va chanter ton hymme vezoulien pour voir ?


----------



## gKatarn (22 Janvier 2010)

LolYangccool a dit:


> Mais a l'avenir ne rend pas les mp public, sinon ça sers à rien de faire un systeme de message privé !!!



En public ou privé, j'aime pas qu'on me fasse un _doigt_. T'as lu la charte MacG ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> T'as lu la charte MacG ?



Il a même mis un doigt dedans


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> En public ou privé, j'aime pas qu'on me fasse un _doigt_.



Tu n'a pas toujours dit ça au doc'


----------



## gKatarn (22 Janvier 2010)

Je n'ai pas l'honneur de connaître personnellement ce membre éminent des forums


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Janvier 2010)

Mais si, celui qui vérifie l'état de ta prostate tous les ans...


----------



## Petira (22 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> En public ou privé, j'aime pas qu'on me fasse un _doigt_. T'as lu la charte MacG ?



Mais c'est pas moi qui t'es fais un doight ! C'est celui de Patoch' ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h21 ----------




gKatarn a dit:


> Je n'ai pas l'honneur de connaître personnellement ce membre éminent des forums



Tu veux me rencontrer? Eh bin, j'ai autant de succès ?


----------



## gKatarn (22 Janvier 2010)

Te rencontrer ? :affraid:

Non, la tache Vezøulienne parlait du doc', pas de toi ; faut suivre un peu.


----------



## Petira (22 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Te rencontrer ? :affraid:
> 
> Non, la tache Vezøulienne parlait du doc', pas de toi ; faut suivre un peu.



Je me disais aussi...

Mais les gens qui me connaissent me trouve sympa vous savez, sisi !


----------



## jugnin (22 Janvier 2010)

Je confirme. Faut pas s'arrêter à ses cheveux gras. 

Ton sujet, sinon, il devient quoi ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Janvier 2010)

Il est sympa ce garçon mais un peu...


----------



## Gronounours (22 Janvier 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Je confirme. Faut pas s'arrêter à ses cheveux gras.




Depuis qu'il a changé de coiffure et qu'il et rentré des states (loin et pas en europe), moi je trouve aussi


----------



## Petira (22 Janvier 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Je confirme. Faut pas s'arrêter à ses cheveux gras.
> 
> Ton sujet, sinon, il devient quoi ?



Mais j'ai pas de cheveux gras moi, ils sont tout propre !

Sinon jugnin, j'ai pas eu de réponse à mon mp que je t'es envoyer hier, peut tu me répondre stp ?


----------



## Gronounours (22 Janvier 2010)

LolYangccool a dit:


> Mais j'ai pas de cheveux gras moi, ils sont tout propre !
> 
> Sinon jugnin, j'ai pas eu de réponse à mon mp que je t'es envoyer hier, peut tu me répondre stp ?




Répond Ju merde 

C'est pour un blog iphone !


----------



## Petira (22 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Depuis qu'il a changé de coiffure et qu'il et rentré des states (loin et pas en europe), moi je trouve aussi



Toi aussi ta vu cette image ?


----------



## Gronounours (22 Janvier 2010)

Non j'avais plutôt vu une vidéo. Les ch'veux court, c'est&#8230; comment dire&#8230;


----------



## Petira (22 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> C'est pour un blog iphone !



Comment tu le sais ? 

Je précise que je demande ça que aux gens que j'apprécie... vous etes selectionné ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h43 ----------




Gronounours a dit:


> Non j'avais plutôt vu une vidéo. Les ch'veux court, c'est comment dire



J'ai pas fait de vidéo !


----------



## Gronounours (22 Janvier 2010)

Mais si mais si, souvient toi, celle ou tu nous donne ton numéro de portable avec ta démo de sms gratuit sur ton ipod touch.

Même que tu piges quedal à l'anglais, et quand tu comprends pas, c'est que ca doit servir à rien.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2010)

LolYangccool a dit:


> si j'assume, et ya rien de mal a avoir fais sa...



Mais,
te places-tu dans une perspective de Bien et de Mal absolus et intrinsèquement extérieurs à l'être humain ?
ou bien, considères-tu ces notions comme dépendantes du contexte - en particulier, fluctuantes au gré des perceptions morales que l'homme peut avoir de ses actions ?

Non, je demande, parce que, sinon, je ne suis pas certain de bien interpréter tes propos.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Janvier 2010)

Ouf, je ne suis pas sélectionné    

De toute façon l'anglais ça sert à rien sinon on l'utiliserais dans le monde pour le commerce


----------



## Petira (22 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Mais si mais si, souvient toi, celle ou tu nous donne ton numéro de portable avec ta démo de sms gratuit sur ton ipod touch.
> 
> Même que tu piges quedal à l'anglais, et quand tu comprends pas, c'est que ca doit servir à rien.



hein? 

Quelle vidéo? tu peux me retrouver le lien stp? Je me souviens pas avoir fais de vidéo comme ça.
Et encore moin te donner mon numéro de téléphone, ça ça m'étonnerai !


----------



## Gronounours (22 Janvier 2010)

D'accord, je cherche, mais tu réponds à Ponk, sa question mérite une vraie réponse, il me semble. Surtout sur la 2ème partie.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2010)

Et puis, c'est quoi ce fil de kikikalaplusgrosse ?
Hein ?
C'est puéril !






Comment ?
MBP ça ne veut pas dire Mon Beau Pénis ?

Oh !
Pardon.


----------



## jugnin (22 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> D'accord, je cherche, mais tu réponds à Ponk, sa question mérite une vraie réponse, il me semble. Surtout sur la 2ème partie.



La vidéo est sur mon ordi, on l'a regardée ce week end sur mon 13" peux volumineux. Je te l'envoie, si tu veux.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Janvier 2010)

Faut lui faire un sujet avec un vote "oui" je pense que ça sera plus facile pour notre ami


----------



## Gronounours (22 Janvier 2010)

http://www.vimeo.com/5685774
6 minutes 12 de bonheur


----------



## Petira (22 Janvier 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> La vidéo est sur mon ordi, on l'a regardée ce week end sur mon 13" peux volumineux. Je te l'envoie, si tu veux.



Toi aussi ta cette vidéo? Franchement je me souviens pas, tu peux me l'envoyer?


----------



## WebOliver (22 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> http://www.vimeo.com/5685774
> 6 minutes 12 de bonheur


 
C'est vraiment pas très cool de ressortir des trucs comme ça.


----------



## jugnin (22 Janvier 2010)

LolYangccool a dit:


> Toi aussi ta cette vidéo? Franchement je me souviens pas, tu peux me l'envoyer?



C'est hyper personnel !


----------



## Gronounours (22 Janvier 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> C'est vraiment pas très cool de ressortir des trucs comme ça.



Ma religion musulmo-bouddhiste n'a rien contre.


----------



## gKatarn (22 Janvier 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> C'est hyper personnel !



Pkoi, t'es apwal ?


----------



## Petira (22 Janvier 2010)

ah oui lol, mùais t'es gentil de supprimer ce lien merci !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h04 ----------




Gronounours a dit:


> Ma religion musulmo-bouddhiste n'a rien contre.



Mais biensur, je suis sur que t'es même pas religieux, pfff !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h05 ----------




WebOliver a dit:


> C'est vraiment pas très cool de ressortir des trucs comme ça.



Je viens de mettre un mot de passe...


----------



## gKatarn (22 Janvier 2010)

LolYangccool a dit:


> Mais biensur, je suis sur que t'es même pas religieux, pfff !



C'est que tu n'as pas vu son crâne rasé sous son turban. Il prie Kali 5 fois par jour en direction de La Mecque, toussa


----------



## jugnin (22 Janvier 2010)

LolYangccool a dit:


> Je viens de mettre un mot de passe...



J'ai bien fait d'en faire une sauvegarde, alors.


----------



## Petira (22 Janvier 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> J'ai bien fait d'en faire une sauvegarde, alors.



Par contre si tu la remet sur le net la c'est atteinte a la personne !


----------



## gKatarn (22 Janvier 2010)

et un _doigt_, c'est pas atteinte à la personne ?


----------



## jugnin (22 Janvier 2010)

LolYangccool a dit:


> Par contre si tu la remet sur le net la c'est atteinte a la personne !



Aucun risque, sois sans crainte. J'ai cédé tous les droits à Arthur pour le grand bêtisier 2010.


----------



## Petira (22 Janvier 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Aucun risque, sois sans crainte. J'ai cédé tous les droits à Arthur pour le grand bêtisier 2010.



Non mais ça se fais pas.

Le doigt c'était pour rire, si ta toujours pas compris ça ! Puis c'est qu'une image, la il garde une vidéo de moi alors qu'elle est privée, c'était pour FB à l'origine !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2010)

C'était pour FB ? FaceBook ?
Parce que tu considères FB comme _privé_ ?


----------



## Petira (22 Janvier 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'était pour FB ? FaceBook ?
> Parce que tu considères FB comme _privé_ ?



Réservé à mes amis FB, oui !


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Janvier 2010)

C'est quoi le mot de passe ?


----------



## Petira (22 Janvier 2010)

GlobalCut a dit:


> C'est quoi le mot de passe ?



Elle est supprimer de toute manière, la moitié des choses que je disais dans cette vidéo était fausses, on est 6 mois plus tard quand même !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2010)

LolYangccool a dit:


> Réservé à mes amis FB, oui !



Ah...
Moi pas.
Et les récentes déclaration du boss du site disant que, en gros, tout ce qui est mis en ligne sur le site est à lui et qu'il en fait ce qu'il veut, tu en fais quoi ?

OK, il est revenu en arrière, sous la pression.
Mais je te fiche mon billet que ce n'est que reculer pour mieux sauter.

'fin, bref.
Moi, j'ai un 15"
Voilà, voilà, voilà...


----------



## Petira (22 Janvier 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah...
> Moi pas.
> Et les récentes déclaration du boss du site disant que, en gros, tout ce qui est mis en ligne sur le site est à lui et qu'il en fait ce qu'il veut, tu en fais quoi ?
> 
> ...



Sur mon site je dit juste que le copier/coller intégral du site est interdit !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2010)

LolYangccool a dit:


> Sur mon site je dit juste que le copier/coller intégral du site est interdit !



Et ?
C'est triste à dire, mais la mention "interdit" fait reculer 10% des gens et pousse à le faire 10 autres %
Les 80% qui restent ne l'ont pas lu, de toutes façons.

'fin, bref, le net est un hall de gare ouvert à tous les vent, n'y met rien que tu puisses regretter ou ne pas assumer un jour - c'est juste un conseil, tu fais comme tu veux.


----------



## Petira (22 Janvier 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et ?
> C'est triste à dire, mais la mention "interdit" fait reculer 10% des gens et pousse à le faire 10 autres %
> Les 80% qui restent ne l'ont pas lu, de toutes façons.
> 
> 'fin, bref, le net est un hall de gare ouvert à tous les vent, n'y met rien que tu puisses regretter ou ne pas assumer un jour - c'est juste un conseil, tu fais comme tu veux.



Si on me le prend c'est pas grave, c'est juste que j'ai pas envi que d'autre puisse s'aproprier mon travail !


----------



## Gronounours (22 Janvier 2010)

On peut pas non plus dire qu'il y ai quelque chose à s'approprier&#8230;


----------



## Petira (22 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> On peut pas non plus dire qu'il y ai quelque chose à s'approprier



Très drôle ! C'est le début...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Janvier 2010)

de la faim   

PS: oui c'est nul mais ça colle à l'actualité


----------



## Petira (22 Janvier 2010)

On retourne au sujet de départ ?


----------



## gKatarn (22 Janvier 2010)

Ah, on n'a pas fait le tour du sujet ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2010)

Ah, il y avait un sujet ?


----------



## Gronounours (22 Janvier 2010)

peq !!! :love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> peq !!! :love:



Et voilà il se prend pour val kilmer, ou mc martigan au choix.    

Moi je vote Mc Martigan.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2010)

oh le vieux ped
y conai pa peq !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Janvier 2010)

Désolé d'être dans les hautes sphères vezouliennes et de ne pas parler le petite bouseux (mais le bien gros et gras)


----------



## jugnin (22 Janvier 2010)

Le sujet, c'est la théorie de voluminosité, que notre ami a découverte par hasard (comme l'ont été à peu près toutes les découvertes majeures). Reprenons :

Si, comme l'a remarqué tibo, la lune est caractérisée par une faible *voluminosité*, contrairement au soleil, c'est que le volume d'un corps est directement lié à sa luminosité. Ce qui tend à prouver que Lolyang est un génie.

Reste maintenant à déterminer quelle variable dépend de l'autre, s'il s'agit là d'un phénomène d'adaptation réciproque, ou encore si une troisième variable entre en jeu.

A vos crayons.


----------



## Gronounours (22 Janvier 2010)

Moi j'ai toujours soutenu que j'étais pour.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> le volume d'un corps est directement lié à sa luminosité..



Raison pour laquelle Massimo Gargia continue à illuminer les nuits de la jet-set !


----------



## jugnin (22 Janvier 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Raison pour laquelle Massimo Gargia continue à illuminer les nuits de la jet-set !



J'ai toujours apprécié ton approche empirique, Ponk.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2010)

"Jugnin ?
Je suis ton père !"
 Ponk Vador dans L'empirique contre attaque


----------



## Gronounours (22 Janvier 2010)

Ca marche avec Régine ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2010)

Je ne pense pas que Massimo soit au Régime ped
Ou alors, ça ne marche pas pet


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Ca marche avec Régine ?


Oui car la voluminosité dépend surtout de la matière et de son épaisseur et gonflant. Donc quelqu'un de très gonflant comme Massimo l'est à mon sens plus que Régine et son épaisseur (de choucroute). Par contre Michou est un très bon challenger.


----------



## Petira (22 Janvier 2010)

Le sujet de départ c'était la taille des écrans des MacBook Pro !

Ça vous reviens?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Janvier 2010)

Ah oui, alors qui a la plus grosse ?


----------



## Gronounours (22 Janvier 2010)

Non, le sujet c'est comme Jugnin il a dit : 



jugnin a dit:


> Le sujet, c'est la théorie de voluminosité, que notre ami a découverte par hasard (comme l'ont été à peu près toutes les découvertes majeures). Reprenons :
> 
> Si, comme l'a remarqué tibo, la lune est caractérisée par une faible *voluminosité*, contrairement au soleil, c'est que le volume d'un corps est directement lié à sa luminosité. Ce qui tend à prouver que Lolyang est un génie.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2010)

On avait aussi évoqué:

La spiritualité musulmano-bouddhiste
Les notions de bien et de mal prises en valeur relatives ou absolues


----------



## jugnin (22 Janvier 2010)

Je vois pas pourquoi on se fait engueuler, y'a quand même de quoi disserter.


----------



## tirhum (22 Janvier 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> On avait aussi évoqué:
> 
> La spiritualité musulmano-bouddhiste
> Les notions de bien et de mal prises en valeur relatives ou absolues


Et de l'opportunité de mettre les ressources huîtrières en commun...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Je vois pas pourquoi on se fait engueuler, y'a quand même de quoi disserter.



Ce n'est certes pas raisonnable, mais je reprendrais bien de la disserte


----------



## Petira (22 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5363855 a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, alors qui a la plus grosse ?



C'est certainement moi ! 
petit cochon :rateau:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Janvier 2010)

Le tout c'est d'avoir les bons outils


----------



## jugnin (22 Janvier 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ce n'est certes pas raisonnable, mais je reprendrais bien de la disserte



Tu serais pas Priscilla, folle de la disserte ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Janvier 2010)

LolYangccool a dit:


> C'est certainement moi !
> petit cochon :rateau:



Pour la connerie c'est clair, maintenant ce que tu en fais avec au Macumba Night ça ne nous regarde pas.


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Janvier 2010)

Patron, une Guinness ou je tue le chien


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Janvier 2010)

Une petite pour la route alors


----------



## Petira (22 Janvier 2010)

Qui veux une petite canette de bière? 





Sur la taille c'est moi qui gagne Numero41 ^^


----------



## Gronounours (22 Janvier 2010)

pedi !!!!!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2010)

LolYangccool a dit:


> tiens le voila !
> 
> c'est pas bien ce que tu as mis en signature patouchamaqueue !!!



Tu as quand même cliqué, Ducon... 
Il est quand même efficace mon appeau à têtes de cons :style:


----------



## Petira (22 Janvier 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu as quand même cliqué, Ducon...
> Il est quand même efficace mon appeau à têtes de cons :style:



:modo::modo::modo::modo::modo::modo::modo::modo:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2010)

LolYangccool a dit:


> :modo::modo::modo::modo::modo::modo::modo::modo:


----------



## Petira (22 Janvier 2010)

Tu étais déjà pas très haut dans mon estime mais la ta baisser de pas mal de crans... :style:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2010)

LolYangccool a dit:


> Tu étais déjà pas très haut dans mon estime mais la ta baisser de pas mal de crans... :style:


Voilà une nouvelle qui me foudroie sur place... :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (22 Janvier 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu as quand même cliqué, Ducon...



Oué, il me l'a même envoyé en MP ensuite


----------



## Gronounours (22 Janvier 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Voilà une nouvelle qui me foudroie sur place... :rateau:



Une cellule de soutien psychologique peut être mise en place si tu le souhaites Tonton.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Une cellule de soutien psychologique peut être mise en place si tu le souhaites Tonton.



Ouirffffffl... Car j'ai grand besoin de panser mes plaies et de noyer mon chagrin... Il m'a détruit, ce rascal...


----------



## Gronounours (22 Janvier 2010)

Béh oui je comprend bien, il est cinglant le petit, il se rend pas compte comme ça peut faire des blessures dedans le coeur.

Il serait musulmo-bouddhiste, il serait un peu plus attentif à ça.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> il est cinglant le petit



Saint Gland ?
C'est le saint patron des quoi ?


----------



## Gronounours (22 Janvier 2010)

Des glands justement. Et il va pouvoir briguer un second mandat les doigts dans le pif.


----------



## Romuald (22 Janvier 2010)

Dans le pif, c'est sur ?


----------



## Petira (22 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Une cellule de soutien psychologique peut être mise en place si tu le souhaites Tonton.



Ou une cellule tout court, celle avec les barreaux ! :love:

Allez les geeks, moi j'vais me pioter.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2010)

LolYangccool a dit:


> moi j'vais me pioter.



Et le matin, au réveil, tu te dépiotes ?


----------



## aCLR (22 Janvier 2010)

LolYangccool a dit:


> On retourne au sujet de départ ?



Moi, j'ai voté 17" Même si je ne dispose pas encore de ce produit, je me dis qu'il y a peut-être ici quelqu'un qui pourra me faire don du sien voire de m'en offrir un tout neuf, encore dans le carton histoire que je vous fasse de belle images de mon déballage :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Janvier 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Moi, j'ai voté 17" Même si je ne dispose pas encore de ce produit, je me dis qu'il y a peut-être ici quelqu'un qui pourra me faire don du sien voire de m'en offrir un tout neuf, encore dans le carton histoire que je vous fasse de belle images de mon déballage :love:



Pour le Mars© qui accompagne généralement cette sorte de proposition, je crois qu'il y a du monde sur le coup


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23 Janvier 2010)

LolYangccool a dit:


> Sur la taille c'est moi qui gagne Numero41 ^^



Ah wai effectivement, décidément tu es trop trop trop trop fort. Il n'y a pas assez de superlatif pour te décrire. Le pauvre patoch en a malheureusement fait les frais. Il faut l'arrêter très vite car il semblerait qu'Amok soit le prochain ?


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Janvier 2010)

Ca va couper...


----------



## Petira (23 Janvier 2010)

Oui jme suis dépioter... ^^


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2010)

:modo: attention a la fermeture des portes  :modo:


----------



## tirhum (23 Janvier 2010)

Tout d'même !...


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (23 Janvier 2010)

Pour ma part 13" transport oblige


----------



## gKatarn (23 Janvier 2010)

T'es vraiment LENT Mackie


----------



## Petira (23 Janvier 2010)

macinside a dit:


> :modo: attention a la fermeture des portes  :modo:



Ok mais laisser les votes actif svp !


----------



## gKatarn (23 Janvier 2010)

On peut pas voter si c'est fermé


----------



## Gronounours (23 Janvier 2010)

Et c'est pas plus mal.

Faudrait fermer le compte de lolyang aussi.


Hin hin.


----------



## Petira (23 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Faudrait fermer le compte de lolyang aussi.
> 
> 
> Hin hin.



T'es dégueulasse ! Je vois pas pourquoi !


----------



## gKatarn (23 Janvier 2010)

Le ban, le ban, le ban


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23 Janvier 2010)

Moi je vote le ban


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2010)

j'avais prévenu 


[YOUTUBE]dqCambk_VkE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------

